

Apple iPhone fingerprint reader confirmed as easy to hack - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-iphone-fingerprint-reader-confirmed-as-easy-to-hack-7000021065/

======
ghostunit
Apple Gives Security The Finger

[https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/security-the-
finger/652da9...](https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/security-the-
finger/652da91b5e2de53ed94dd919d73cee363afbe643/)

------
yeukhon
I always get downvoted for saying stuff like this, but here it is: TouchID is
not easy to hack at all. It isn't a hack at all. That's how the damn scanner
works. You give an input and the scanner will verify. Just think about
encryption which does not solve confidentiality, authenticity and integrity at
once. The scanner itself was never meant to do all three things. Such article
is misleading the average consumers.

